# My Heart Horse



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

My heart horse has left to his new home. He did so much for me in the year and a half that I got to be with him. I will never forget him and I can never thank him enough for all that he did. The experiences he taught me will help me with new horses. 

I am going to start helping a girl that rescues horses and retrains them. I am excited and thankful that Junior taught me how to help others as well.

Anywho, this is a thread to remember the most amazing horse in the world. Gone to a new home, but not out of my life forever.

Nordic Juniper aka Junior
20 year old Thoroughbred Gelding
16hh
All Arounder
Nerissa [eventerwannabe] rescued him roughly two years ago
We were both horribly sad to see him go, but his new owner is really nice and he is going to be a semi-retired trail horse and live on four acres of pasture.

Here are some pictures of him.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

There are more, I will post them later lol. Those are just the ones on my friends myspace. I have more on mine haha. Yes we do go picture insane. But I just wanted to share all of our memories.


----------

